# Am I the Only Person Not to Like Marvel?



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Hallo,

I do not like the Marvel Comicbook movies. I do like sime cimic characters mistly in animation or illustration. I like Spider-Man, Iron-Man and X-Men for I think they are cool characters. Saying so I do not enjoy the comic story or movie story much. 

It is not my type of movie, I pretend to like them mist if the tumes and go with my Bestie as she likes them but people hate me for not liking them...

Why? Why are they so important/popular?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I think they are wild and crazy and sometimes too much over the top, but I can watch them. We just finished Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. It became a big mess in the end, but miraculously ended with a bang. Now we're watching Wynonna Earp, who has to kill monsters and is a bad ***


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Marvel and other similar franchises are ruining Hollywood. I got sick and tired of these moronic superhero movies a long time ago and won't waste a minute of my time on them. It's lucrative, no doubt, but where's the thought? The human connections that great cinema used to evoke? The studios are dying and perhaps its the only way they can make money - to pander to 13 year olds and adults who act like 13.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

[Post deleted. I read it and realized when it comes to the Marvel movies, I don't know what I'm talking about.]


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I used to love this Marvel comic series when I was a kid (1960s). Not sure I want animated on video. This left more to the imagination.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I love the Marvel Studios and regular Marvel films as a whole. When they are working right, they have both the human (even if with aliens, mutants, etc.) story and the spectacle for us to enjoy. In terms of production value, they are at or near the top of what is possible. There can be much angst on display, but there is also some humor present to balance it out (or the other way around in the Guardians films).


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I hate those movies. The only superhero movie that I liked was the original Superman. The modern Marvel movies are just a collection of silly CGI action scenes (which bore me to death) and moronic plots and scripts (which bore me to death as well). I even despise the celebrated Dark Knight, which bored me to death as well. Nowadays, Hollywood seems to be making mostly superhero movies and bad remakes. But it has to reflect the tastes of people somehow. So it seems that these superhero movies sell good. In my opinion, Hollywood was making much better movies in the 1990's.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2019)

Zofia said:


> Why? Why are they so important/popular?


Superheroes are popular because heroes are popular. That is, stories that have been about strong, usually male, action figures have figured in literature for thousands of years. The genre may not appeal to all, but they have things to say that resonate with their audiences. The superhero is just a particular variation on a theme.

Marvel movies are generall well made - high production values - and the best of them have characters that we can care about, and have wit to balance the serious 'big' themes. I thought the last Avengers instalment was very good, but some are pretty run-of-the-mill, and the individual stories don't always appeal (Spiderman, for example). I'm less keen on DC Comics, though they too have high production values, and Christopher Nolan did bring some interesting elements to Batman.

What I would wonder is why the superhero is particularly a product of the USA.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

For me, they try and make them too “epic”, too much supernaturalism, too much CGI effects, too much over-the-top action--so much that I too find them boring. I think children find them easier to enjoy, but I don’t know if they are specifically targeted towards them. I know as an adult, I find the over-simplistic, unrealistic, extremely naïve moral polarizations of the stories and characters completely uninteresting.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Torkelburger said:


> For me, they try and make them too "epic", too much supernaturalism, too much CGI effects, too much over-the-top action--so much that I too find them boring. I think children find them easier to enjoy, but I don't know if they are specifically targeted towards them. I know as an adult, I find the over-simplistic, unrealistic, extremely naïve moral polarizations of the stories and characters completely uninteresting.


But the unwashed masses love these insipid spectacles. What to make of such culture? :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2019)

No, I dislike them, too.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I am a Marvel fan, but a DC hater. I like a lot of Marvel movies like Thor: Ragnarok and Ant Man and find them funny. Also like slick action, so they are really up my alley. I hate DC because they treat the material as if it's the Godfather or something, while Marvel doesn't take itself too seriously, or at least I don't. I am getting a bit tired though, didn't like Captain Marvel too much (the jokes weren't too funny). I'm looking forward to the next Avengers movie, but feel there isn't much else to be done in the genre.


----------

